# A question about commisars.



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

So I was thinking there are woman guard, right? Meaning you would have female generals and officers. However would there be female commisars? Or is that a men only type of thing? Thanks.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

i don't believe that there is anything about the Comissariant that prevents women from joining. however, as with all human military organisations, its likely that there is an overwhelmingly predominant male bias.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

well there has never really been a female commissar model but there are pics of them normaly cartoons. but there is nothing stopping them to become commissars.

heres one.


----------



## Captain-Octavius (Mar 29, 2009)

Well in Dan Abnett's _Gaunt's Ghosts: His Last Command_ and _Gaunt's Ghosts: Armour of Contempt_, there was a particularily nasty female Commissar-General. Balshin I think her name was.:wink:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

there is an old model of a female commissar, so that pretty much answers that

http://www.blackmoor.ca/gwimpfcommissar1.htm


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Just don't do anything wrong at certain times of the month, or Emperor help you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

You mean, like attack the IG during that time?


----------



## lomaxxdurang (Jun 24, 2008)

One of the Caiphas Cain novels has female commissar recruits so no issues with female commissars


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> You mean, like attack the IG during that time?


I humbly beg your forgiveness.. I have no control over what I am saying, I am overcome with battle fatigue, there was a flood, an earthquake, Ork’s kidnapped my sister… it wasn’t me!!!
:shok:


----------



## warmaster36 (May 15, 2008)

Damn it man, as it is woman contol what most man do and say and now you tell me that in the furture it still the same but now they have guns and shit:shok: F#@* that I quit


----------

